# DotNetSiemensPLCToolBoxLibrary Datensicht



## Joerg123 (8 September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe es mit der o.g. Library geschafft den Inhalt eines Datenbausteins aus einem Step 7 V5.5-Projekt auszulesen, allerdings in der Deklarationssicht.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen DB direkt in der Datensicht auszulesen?


//Jörg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 September 2011)

Was meinst du mit Datensicht??

Das z.B. Arrays aufgeschlüsselt und UDTs eingebunden sind? Ja das geht, hier etwas Code:


```
myDB = myDB.GetArrayExpandedStructure(new S7DataBlockExpandOptions());
```

oder als Liste:

```
myLst = S7DataRow.GetChildrowsAsList(myDB.GetArrayExpandedStructure(new S7DataBlockExpandOptions()));
```


----------



## Joerg123 (10 September 2011)

Hey Klasse,

dass ist genau die Methode die ich gesucht habe.

Vielen Dank!  


//Jörg


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 September 2011)

Joerg123 schrieb:


> Hey Klasse,
> 
> dass ist genau die Methode die ich gesucht habe.
> 
> ...



Freut mich das Ich helfen konnte!


----------

